# Golf 5: steering assist adaptation



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

I tried searching and all I found was some more cases of what I and few people I know experienced.
I am talking about replacing the steering wheel controller (usually for the purpose of multifunction retrofit) and the problem with adaptation. I have done that back and forth several times, always noticing the same situation: the procedure as listed here:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...ssist
DOES NOT WORK after first try. It requires several attempts. What's more annoying is I was unable to figure out what exactly finally triggers the steering assist to work.
I have heard the theory that clearing the codes initialize the steering angle sensor, but I was unable to verify this theory successfully.
I would be grateful for any further guidance on this topic, as apparently this is very frustrating and has even lead to some misleading theories that certain steering wheel controllers do not work with certain clock-springs etc.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Golf 5: steering assist adaptation (maloosheck)*

Please post a complete Auto-Scan, so far we miss mandatory information.
Which ABS system is installed?
Which fault codes are stored?


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Golf 5: steering assist adaptation (Theresias)*

Thanks for the help thus far Malooshek...
Here's my scan from today. I'm having this problem and am unable to get the adaptation to kick through...









_Quote, originally posted by *Vag-Com* »_VCDS Version: Release 805.0
Data version: 20080616
Tuesday,17,June,2008,20:58:47:59860
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 65
VIN: WVWFV71K07W271605 Mileage: 20310km/12620miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 H HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0G8133061
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 Q HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 081 1306 
Revision: 04508010 Serial number: 00000703260976
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101 
Revision: 00H11001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 BN HW: 1K0 907 044 BN
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 110 1010 
Revision: 00110021 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AE HW: 3C0 937 049 AE
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002 
Revision: 00H52000 Serial number: 00000007028488
Coding: 178D8F214004150047140000001400000019770B5C0001
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 240407 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-XM.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 E HW: 8E0 035 593 E
Component: SDAR XM H03 0080 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7E4040994
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D08KS7A 
Coding: 0013644
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AC HW: 1K0 953 549 AC
Component: J0527 010 0045 
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0G8133061
Coding: 0007207
Shop #: WSC 08258 444 52379
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 K HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H04 0021 
Revision: H04 02 Serial number: 160407F1000503
Coding: 7F8F03600F000000
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0003 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T1R3903
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 973 A HW: 1K6 920 973 A
Component: IMMO VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0G8133061
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0983 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.074 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
2 Faults Found:
02546 - Steering Limit Stop 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 20300 km
Temperature: 27.0°C
Voltage: 12.10 V
Voltage: 11.90 V
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-46.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0218 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 139006885103483F7D04058FB0080A04889C00
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0983 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 G HW: 1K0 035 180 G
Component: Radio PM6 017 0035 
Revision: 00017000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7G2146997
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0440 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------



_Modified by RobMan8023 at 8:39 PM 6-17-2008_


_Modified by RobMan8023 at 8:55 PM 6-17-2008_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

#1 Download the current release, that beta version is slightly outdated already.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html
#2 Perform the G85 alignment in the brake electronic control module.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...tting
#3 Your ABS module refused to show all codes in this case, anything else than the G85 code stored there?
#4 I added a note to the fault code details since it appears many people are using the wrong instructions...
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...ation


_Modified by Theresias at 11:56 PM 6-16-2008_


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
#3 Your ABS module refused to show all codes in this case, anything else than the G85 code stored there?

I think that was my fault...I bumped the key off during the scan during that segment, so let me run another scan again and edit the above...give me a minute...
Edit:
Well a storm blew through last night so I wasn't able to pull fresh a fresh scan off the car...it'll have to wait until tonight...I'll try what you've suggested and report back...


_Modified by RobMan8023 at 7:00 AM 6-17-2008_


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*

I edited my vag com scan above and I've tried the adaptation forwards, backwards, and jumbled, all with no success...
Turn car on (w/ vag-com plugged in if it matters)
Turn wheel 360d right
Turn wheel 360d back to center
Drive forward to center wheel
Put in Park
Not touching wheel
Run Steering Angle Sensor Adaptation in block 03 and 44.
I also throw in steering stop adaptation before, after, and inbetween. All with no success. Any help will be appreciated, I'm about at my wit's end...
I always get ERROR: GROUP 060 NOT AVAILABLE or "NOT OK" or "Adjustment Not Possible N/A N/A" or "Not Possible/0.00/NA/NA"

_Modified by RobMan8023 at 8:44 PM 6-17-2008_

_Modified by RobMan8023 at 8:45 PM 6-17-2008_


_Modified by RobMan8023 at 8:58 PM 6-17-2008_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

which car? The MKV or the B6?
Anyway, about after MY2006, you can alter the steering assist settings. So, you should be able to do it on your B6, but not MKV


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_which car? The MKV or the B6?
Anyway, about after MY2006, you can alter the steering assist settings. So, you should be able to do it on your B6, but not MKV

The GTI. 
FANTASTIC! So what are my options? No matter what I do my car is gonna need adaptation correct? Is a mercy trip to the dealer now inevitable?


_Modified by RobMan8023 at 5:24 AM 6-18-2008_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*

There are things being mixed up here as GT17V appears not to have read the topic from the beginning to the end. He is talking about the steering assist effort/support characteristic curve while your actual problem is the steering angle sensor/adaptation. Completely different animal.
Even though that I tried to lead you in the right directions you are still doing it NOT by the instructions which we have given. For example you still try to do it in #44 while we explicitly told you not to. Since this appears to be a user error there are only 2 options as far as I can tell. Number 1, call us during our business hours and we'll guide you through step by step. Number 2, let your dealership handle this.
However before we go to these 2, I am scratching my head on that steering column control module which you installed. *Is the 1K0-953-549-AC the one which is now in? What was the original modules part number?* I may be mistaken, but based on what happens here it appears your module might be incompatible with the slip ring you got there which then results in the sensor not being adaptable.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_I may be mistaken, but based on what happens here it appears your module might be incompatible with the slip ring you got there which then results in the sensor not being adaptable.

Is this true? I mean, is there a list of compatible modules and slip rings (clock-springs)?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Yes and no... there is no complete list, but we have compiled one based on experience. However, let's do this reversed. What was your original steering wheel control module part number?


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Thanks for the clarification with regard to steering assist vs. adaptation. After I re-read his post, that's what I figured.

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
Even though that I tried to lead you in the right directions you are still doing it NOT by the instructions which we have given. For example you still try to do it in #44 while we explicitly told you not to.

I tried the adaptation procedure exactly the way you explained it using block #03 ABS Brakes. I tried it several times, altering the way I was turning the wheel and trying varying distances driving forward. 
All to no avail. 
I then tried using block #44 again to see if I could get it to go through, and tried various combinations and orders of #3 and #44. But again, this was after I attempted the adaptation using ONLY #03 numerous times as you instructed. Hell, I even threw in the Steering Wheel Stop Limit Adaptation procedure (which also doesn't get the steering wheel light to turn off)...
That said, should it simply work on the first try? Do I have to do the prerequisite steps perfectly? Is there some trick to the wheel rotation/driving forward bit? Is rotating the wheel to the right 360d and then back to center, then driving forward a bit all it takes? Does it matter if I put it in park or pull the parking brake?

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
However before we go to these 2, I am scratching my head on that steering column control module which you installed. *Is the 1K0-953-549-AC the one which is now in? What was the original modules part number?* I may be mistaken, but based on what happens here it appears your module might be incompatible with the slip ring you got there which then results in the sensor not being adaptable.

Maybe this is my problem, and I'm wasting my time? I'm at work now and don't have anything in front of me, but I can call my wife and ask her to read the part number off the original control module later...
Again, to everyone involved, thanks for the help thus far.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobMan8023* »_I can call my wife and ask her to read the part number off the original control module later...

Yes, that would help. I am aware of just one module that I was told is not compatible with earlier clock springs. But since I have never worked with it and all other modules I had eventually worked, I thought it might have been the same issue of not enough attempts.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_However before we go to these 2, I am scratching my head on that steering column control module which you installed. *Is the 1K0-953-549-AC the one which is now in? What was the original modules part number?* I may be mistaken, but based on what happens here it appears your module might be incompatible with the slip ring you got there which then results in the sensor not being adaptable.

Okay, I got the part numbers confirmed:
The one I received from Maloosheck that I installed with the dual stalk cruise control is indeed 1k0-953-549-AC. It is currently on the vehicle and is the one I have been attempting to do the adaptation with.
The original control module that I got my wife to read off is *1k0-953-549-AG*. 
Please tell me that the *AC *is one of the proven controllers that have worked in other swaps, and that it can work with the dual stalk + MFSW.
Is it possible that the wheel position sensor be installed backwards or something? Could there be anything else regarding the install that could be stopping me? Would there be more error codes if I installed things incorrectly?


_Modified by RobMan8023 at 12:01 PM 6-18-2008_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*

1K0-953-549-AC > 1K0-953-549-AD
1K0-953-549-AG > 1K0-953-549-AK > 1K0-953-549-BK
Now when comparing that to our list (which we published in combination with the cruise control retrofitting instructions) as well as the official parts catalog...
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...g_(1K)
...my assumption becomes hardened that the new module is incompatible.
The question is not of the AC/AD supports the CCS/MFSW, it's if it is compatible to your vehicle, slip ring, steering wheel etc. Based on the information we have access too it is not compatible, so my suggestion is to get a proper control module before trying anything else.

_Modified by Theresias at 6:03 PM 6-18-2008_


_Modified by Theresias at 6:15 PM 6-18-2008_


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_1K0-953-549-AC > 1K0-953-549-AD
1K0-953-549-AG > 1K0-953-549-AK > 1K0-953-549-BK
Now when comparing that to our list (which we published in combination with the cruise control retrofitting instructions) as well as the official parts catalog...
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...g_(1K)
...my assumption becomes hardened that the new module is incompatible.
The question is not of the AC/AD supports the CCS/MFSW, it's if it is compatible to your vehicle, slip ring, steering wheel etc. Based on the information we have access too it is not compatible, so my suggestion is to get a proper control module before trying anything else.

_Modified by Theresias at 6:03 PM 6-18-2008_

Which control module is "proper"? Is there a way to determine which p/n would work?
Edit, nevermind. I need to use the Cruise Control Retrofitting wiki (fix your link) to determine which controllers are compatible with my slip ring/clock spring. I don't know which clock spring I have though. Which controller would I scan to get that number?


_Modified by RobMan8023 at 12:58 PM 6-18-2008_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (RobMan8023)*

Look at the list on the linked site, all type 2 highline modules should work fine - specifically the AK and BK which are replacements for your original AG anyway.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

What Rob is trying to achieve is to retrofit separate ("third") cruise control stalk in his '07 GTI (with the cruise control integrated in the blinker wiper).
I think Rob you need AJ controller (it was used in 06 GTI/GLI). It works with the same clock-spring/slip ring as AG module. I had them both working in my car.


_Modified by maloosheck at 9:31 AM 6-18-2008_


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

Sebastian, do you know if J (yes, J, not AJ) controller is Type I or Type II?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

1K0-953-549-J > 1K0-953-549-AD
Guess that answers your question...


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Now when comparing that to our list (which we published in combination with the cruise control retrofitting instructions) as well as the official parts catalog...
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...g_(1K)


This is AWESOME, thanks for publishing it. There is just 2 things:
1. There are two types of Cruise Control systems in 1K that are not compatible with each other at the controller level: separate CC (third stalk) and integrated CC. Do you know which controller supports which CC?
2. There are two types of airbag harnesses for single and dual igniter airbags. They have different plugs, hence they use different clock-springs/slip rings. Any chance you know which slip ring is for which airbag?
So far I was able to gather some info here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3716659


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (maloosheck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maloosheck* »_What Rob is trying to achieve is to retrofit separate ("third") cruise control stalk in his '07 GTI (with the cruise control integrated in the blinker wiper).
I think Rob you need AJ controller (it was used in 06 GTI/GLI). It works with the same clock-spring/slip ring as AG module. I had them both working in my car.

_Modified by maloosheck at 9:31 AM 6-18-2008_

I can't locate that part on 1stvwparts.com, (probably would have been about $140 which is not money I'm willing to part with right now). Unless you know of some place where I can find an AJ controller on the cheap, I'm just going to revert back to stock and send everything back to you...


----------

